# Early Goose Thread. so how'd you do?



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

monday afternoon i went to hide my decoys and check out my favorite marsh. when i got there the marsh was DRY?? now im scrambling for a place to hunt, (its been my plan all along to hunt this marsh..) i know points/bays over on the lake that are pretty active with waterfowl, so i head over to the main lake. not until i get to the last point do i finally spot some geese back in the bay thru the binoculars, i slip out quietly and go home. when i arrive at 530am there's already 2 other guys off the point id planned on hunting.. well, DAMN! my early goose season isnt looking to good at this point.. i head off thru the woods north to the next point/bay.. when i get there theres ducks everywhere, no geese. i put out my 3 goose floaters, 2 teal decoys and a female wood duck decoy. slow morning, not much shooting and less geese flying ( there were ducks everywhere, could of had limits in 30 minutes id bet) slowly the ducks return that i jumped putting out the decoys. finally i see off in the distance 3 geese flying directly at me, i give a honk on the call that sounded like a party horn instead of a goose, but their still coming towards me. when they get within shooting distance they veer off and now i have a tree in my line of fire so i ran to open space let loose with 3 shots aimed at the lead bird as i watch them fly off towards the north end of the lake..  all of a sudden here comes 2 more flying south about 30 yards out and heading towards me, i dropped both of them  im shaking like a baby now, i havent been this excited during a hunt in a long time. within the next 45 minutes i kill 3 more for my 5 Bird daily limit. what an awesome day!! it started out with me all depressed, by when i hit that double things got a whole lot better and the Benelli Ultra Light didnt miss a beat!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well played Susan. Sounds like you had a heck of a day. Congrats!
The picture you sent me is a little confusing though. I could see a golf course in the background. wth??


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Well played Susan. Sounds like you had a heck of a day. Congrats!
> The picture you sent me is a little confusing though. I could see a golf course in the background. wth??


 ****, thats your style of hunting


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Noticed you are caring a pistol.....is that legal when hunting waterfowl? (Assuming you were while hunting).


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Rabbeye said:


> Noticed you are caring a pistol.....is that legal when hunting waterfowl? (Assuming you were while hunting).


thanks for veering off the thread just like those first 3 geese did when i missed them,,.. yea, i can and do legally carry a pistol at all times..


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

ezbite said:


> thanks for veering off the thread just like those first 3 geese did when i missed them,,.. yea, i can and do legally carry a pistol at all times..


Very nice, congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice that you found a spot to hunt. It sounds like you had a fun day. Good job on the limit.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Had to be on the warm side out there yesterday. Good job on getting those geese.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Skippy said:


> Had to be on the warm side out there yesterday. Good job on getting those geese.


 it was hot as hell


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

There was 11 of us that ended up hunting a field yesterday morning. Was suppose to be 6 of us then 5 other guys showed and we let em set up with us instead of against us and it worked out great. 55 geese. 11 man limit in about an hour and 15 minutes


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

atowngolfer said:


> There was 11 of us that ended up hunting a field yesterday morning. Was suppose to be 6 of us then 5 other guys showed and we let em set up with us instead of against us and it worked out great. 55 geese. 11 man limit in about an hour and 15 minutes
> View attachment 193046
> View attachment 193047


Wow, I'm glad I don't have to clean all those birds


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Hows goose taste? Pretty good? Nice job there adapting!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

kind of like beef to me..


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Great work on the early geese @ezbite and as always great storytelling in sharing your adventure.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I know that shaking like a baby feeling! That's why I was addicted to waterfowling for 3 decades, a shoulder injury and( almost a 12 step program)! Put an end my shooting day's. Actually it was the injury, that made me quit Cold Turkey!I avoided the 12 steps.Geese taste like roast beef , the way I cooked them or you can make jerky out of them.A good days hunt keeps the old ticker going! I'm happy you had fun, and many more.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

bobk said:


> Well played Susan. Sounds like you had a heck of a day. Congrats!
> The picture you sent me is a little confusing though. I could see a golf course in the background. wth??


BTW, That is not a golf course in the background.It's the Susan Lucci Private Estate! She is entitled to her privacy! !


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like it was rough but ended nicely!
Im looking to start waterfowl hunting this year, and wonder what I should do with taken geese. Also, what loads do you use and size shot.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Sounds like it was rough but ended nicely!
> Im looking to start waterfowl hunting this year, and wonder what I should do with taken geese. Also, what loads do you use and size shot.


I'd say eat them, eat them all...

I was using 3" 1-1/4 oz of BB. Once duck season opens I'll go to #2 shot


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Got 2 after the rain last night put out 5 silos. I had not even got them set up and ran back to the blind hit the call 2 times and dropped 2 of them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishingful said:


> Got 2 after the rain last night put out 5 silos. I had not even got them set up and ran back to the blind hit the call 2 times and dropped 2 of them.
> View attachment 193172


Nice, got my new long range choke tube in the mail today, gonna go in the morning if I wake up in time(slept in this morning )


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Nice, got my new long range choke tube in the mail today, gonna go in the morning if I wake up in time(slept in this morning )


Nice! I ran out of lead shot so I was really trying to dove hunt with some old #6 steel shot that I had. I had 3 in bb with me also. #6 took the geese out of the air at 30 yards. I didn't have time to change shells and could only get 2 in the gun. I just threw the silos out there for fun not thinking any geese would come by. Or as a confidence decoy for the doves. They feed together here all the time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i got up at 4:30 with the intention of beating those guys to the point on the lake where id seen some geese last monday. well i did. someone built a blind and i noticed it was brown from dead branches and everything else around it was green (it stuck out like a sore thumb), there were foot prints and empty shotgun shells everywhere... oh well, im already there so i threw out a few floaters and hid behind the root ball of a fallen tree about 15 yards from the blind. i watched i bet at least 70-80 geese (in about 7 different size flocks) head directly at me and veer off about 300 yards out. had to be that blind because theres noway they could see me behind that root ball.. i packed up and headed to a field where i saw a few geese yesterday before i went to work. i walked thru the woods until i got about 10 feet from the field edg. i didnt know if they were still there or not so i got down and crawled on my hands and knees. i snapped a pretty big branch and off they went. about 6 flew towards me, but heading to my right (prob 40 yards out), i hit the middle bird and the one right behind it, missed my 3rd shot. i got to work today so i packed it in and headed home with 2 more early season geese and yes, im hunting in shorts 
View attachment 193221


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Way to get after 'em guys!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job guys . Been a good yr for us so far. Been on 4 hunts and we've put 77 on the ground. Hopefully get out a few more times before seasons end.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Carpn said:


> Great job guys . Been a good yr for us so far. Been on 4 hunts and we've put 77 on the ground. Hopefully get out a few more times before seasons end.


Hunting water? Fields? What time of the day has been good for you? We've been seeing very few


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Carpn said:


> Great job guys . Been a good yr for us so far. Been on 4 hunts and we've put 77 on the ground. Hopefully get out a few more times before seasons end.


Wow that's a lot of birds.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunting fields . Spend a lot of time scouting and we've got a couple of us that scout completely different areas for a few weeks prior to season.....That said its still tough staying on active fields and this yr we've been lucky.


----------

